# Growth Rate



## Gx3 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey guys I was wondering if anyone has any notes or anything about their tegus growth rate? I know that tegus grow really fast, but in the little time I have had mine (about a week and a half) he has already grown from about 9" to over 12" and is much bigger (legs, abdomen, etc) and he just got done shedding. I am feeding him ground turkey as a staple and a fuzzy every 2 days (he often eats turkey with the fuzzy too), and I fed him some scrambled eggs too. I have been letting him eat as much as he wants in about 10 minutes or so and it seems to be enough time for him to gorge himself. Is this normal? And is it possible for me to overfeed him at such a young age? I have no problem with him being big though hehe.


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 22, 2008)

naw, fill him up till he's full. you only have to limit an adult tegus diet, let em stuff himself silly.

they grow crazy big in spurts. i saw 10" in a month one time on groxy, so 3" in a week is possible.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 22, 2008)

Our 16 month old B&W was sick when we got her so her growth was very slow for the first few months. But I'm seeing large growth such as 2.5" in 3 weeks, 2" in less than 2 weeks, 5.5" in 5 weeks. So 1" a week looks to be an average growth rate.


----------



## jor71 (Aug 22, 2008)

my grew from 12 1/2 to 15 in a week.


----------



## DZLife (Aug 22, 2008)

So I'm not the only one with a tegu growing out of control


----------



## tegu1982 (Aug 22, 2008)

i would like to know what a good weight would be for an 8 month old that is aproxiatly 20 inches.


----------



## olympus (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## olympus (Aug 23, 2008)

Look how fast mine has grown since I got it last month...


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Aug 24, 2008)

oh wow, thats some rapid growth, what are you feeding him?
hopefully my guy will grow as fast as that


----------



## jor71 (Aug 24, 2008)

Here are some updated pics of mine. Not as big as yours Olympus, but he is growing 






















I added the last one because I thought it was an awesome shot


----------



## olympus (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey jor the color on yours looks pretty hot I like that. As for what I feed him, two to three fuzzies a day and every third day I dust them with reptivite vitamins from zoo med and some cod liver oil... Mine eats fuzzies every day though he will not eat ground turkey or worms....


----------



## jor71 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks Olympus, he does have awesome colors. When is it a good time to start feeding them fuzzies? I was planning on getting him some within the end of next month. As I stated earlier, he is 16" long and by this rate, he will be over 19" and will have more girth to him by that time.


----------



## Gx3 (Aug 24, 2008)

Mine has been devouring fuzzies since I got him from Bobby (3weeks old)


----------



## damo (Oct 23, 2008)

how big would a year old black and white male be


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 23, 2008)

> how big would a year old black and white male be



It will vary. It depends on what and how they were fed and if they were hibernated or not. 

A hibernated year old male will probably be around 20-30" and a non hibernated male can reach 4 ft within a year.


----------

